# MA Parole Officer exam



## Beowolf

Anyone else here taking the parole officer exam? Any word on how many positions might be open?


----------



## nightcopppa

Beowolf said:


> Anyone else here taking the parole officer exam? Any word on how many positions might be open?


I'm taking it. I haven't heard any word on how many they are hiring though.


----------



## southwick34

Anybody heard any news on Field/Transitional Parole Openings or scores????


----------



## silva

when is the PO exam?


----------



## shaund44

I know its not a Fire Forum but anyone have any idea when the resultsfrom junes fire test will be sent out.


----------



## Beowolf

Good time to ask. I just got the results today. I passed w/ a 75 but I thought i scored higher. All i know from contacting parole back in june was that the list can be good for over 4 yrs and they thought hiring might be done first in the prisons as transitional P/O's.

Unfortunately, I think most people tested for "field" positions. better pay and not confined to a prison.

Good luck to all those passing


----------



## 13BW

B-wolf,

Do you think you'll get called with the 75...I thought I scored better too, but I did pass. What are some other scores you've heard so far? How many took the exam?


----------



## Beowolf

No idea if I'll get called. i think they still may hire from the old list and I think MA has about 90-100 p/o's and since few people leave, i gather the openings will be few and far between.

For people who work for mass pd's and have interaction w/ parole, you might get more accurate info


----------



## RCS

shaund44 said:


> I know its not a Fire Forum but anyone have any idea when the resultsfrom junes fire test will be sent out.


*2006 Firefighter Exam
Exam Date: June 10, 2006*

The scores will be released by September 10, 2006.
Exam scores will be mailed to applicants and posted in our on-line system.

The eligible list from this exam will be established on November 1, 2006

That is from the HRD website.

I also took the P/O test and scored well, but I do not have much info on the process or whether or not they will be hiring anytime soon. Although, the budget shows a 4 million dollar increase in the new fiscal year.
​


----------



## POPCOP

I just got my scores. I got a 94 Institutional and a 95 Field both with Veteran's status.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

A friend of mine just received his score of 89. He's is a war veteran, does anyone know if said score will be his final score OR will points be added at a later time for being a veteran OR will a list be established at a later date, at which time he would receive preference and advance??

He's under the impression Mass Parole has plans of hiring 150 new officers over the next few years, due to a change in the current system for individuals on parole.

Good luck to all who took the exam!!!


----------



## RCS

PBC FL Cop said:


> A friend of mine just received his score of 89. He's is a war veteran, does anyone know if said score will be his final score OR will points be added at a later time for being a veteran OR will a list be established at a later date, at which time he would receive preference and advance??
> 
> He's under the impression Mass Parole has plans of hiring 150 new officers over the next few years, due to a change in the current system for individuals on parole.
> 
> Good luck to all who took the exam!!!


I would think that he would go to the top with the veteran's preference, I couldnt say for sure. Where did everyone take the exam? I took it in Worcester, and it did not seem like there were a lot of people taking the test. (CS was also giving the fire alarm operator exam). I got a 98 (non-vet), and I will keep my fingers crossed. good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Anyone any other scores out there ??


----------



## 13BW

Are there any 100's out there? There's gotta be w/ vets points...I got a 90


----------



## 13BW

What'd you get PBC FL?


----------



## PBC FL Cop

13BW said:


> What'd you get PBC FL?


I didn't take the exam, but my friend's score was an 89.


----------



## NH Cop

"Gee", PopCop I would think the money is good.inch:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I heard the Parole Officers were going to merge with the State Police!


----------



## southwick34

I haven't spoken to a Parole Officer (Field or Institutional) who doesn't love there job!
Mon-Friday 9-5. I heard they have an Apprehension Unit out of Braintree.
Why do you think State Parole would merge?


----------



## 1zero7

I got a 94. I feel kinda stupid though, cause that test looked like it was put together by preschool kids.](*,)


----------



## 2-Delta

Of the scores I've heard it sounds like 90+ is a respectable score so don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## 13BW

Any word on when the list will be established?


----------



## RCS

figured I would kick the tires again on this...has anyone heard any news on the Parole Exam?


----------



## 4198

*MA Parole Officer exam List Aug 31 2006*

Hey all, good news, and possible bad news: first the good, The list will be out Aug 31st for Parole officer 2006, and the bad, well the Fire fighter test results are delayed for some reason and the Sept 10th date is being pushed up to an unknown time.
check the news page for info;

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdmodulechunk&L=1&L0=Home&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd


----------



## 13BW

The List has been established and can be accessed if you have an account set up through Civil Service.

Anyone know what the hiring procedure is like, or if there are going to be openings?


----------

